# Eureka, CA : Gamer seeking Group



## Shadow64 (Jun 17, 2005)

I just moved back to Eureka after 5 years of...well...not living there.  I'm looking to get into a good game of any of the following:
3.0/3.5 D&D game (homebrew or published, doesn't matter)
Black Company D20 (i can dream, can't I?)
Mutants and Masterminds
Starwards D20
old school Deadlands
All Flesh Must be Eaten
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay v2

I might even be convinced to try Feng Shui or Exalted under the right circumstances. Best gaming times for me are Friday nights or Saturday any time (except for any start times pre 9am).

Send me an e-mail if your game is in need of some fresh meat.

Shadow64 a.k.a. Jim


----------

